# Found out what flavour I'm cooking..



## elle1981

And i am absolutely gutted...its a boy!

i am only 14+4 but a consultant did the scan and there was no mistaking it!!

Its my last baby and I really desperately wanted one last girl! Instead I have another boy on the way!

I just feel so deflated now..lost all enthusiasm and just think oh well whatever!!
I have been trying to find lovely boy bits to get up my enthusiasm but the truth is I hate most of it...its all the bloody same and the stuff thats a bit different is to pricey to justify!

I know I will fall head over heels in love with baby when he arrives! Its just trying to deal with the fact I am so sad, upset and deflated that its a boy!

Sorry that I sound selfish and stupid, he healthy and that is the most important thing above any other!!

Thanks for listening to my irrational moan

Elle xx


----------



## BeccaxBump

Aw hun :hugs:, I've been watching you for a while and seen you really wanted a girl due to it being your last baby. I'm SO sorry you didn't get what you want, it's really sad. 
xoxox


----------



## Roma3

Elle, I am so sorry. I don't really know what to say but I really hope the next few months fly by and you can meet him and fall in love ...

And the offer is always there to swap with me ;) there is a possibility she may be ginger though like her Dad, if that's not an issue it's a done deal :)

Really feel for you, thanks for being so supportive to me I just wish I could return the favour. As its my first I can't really give advice except to say I understand your dissapointment. X

Big hugs xxxxx


----------



## elle1981

Thanks girls for being so sweet and supportive. I think OH is a little disappointed too, but he's getting his head round it and says he's our baby made with love...and thats what truly matters along with his health and he's right! 

I feel a little better today, though the feeling is still there, I think i did the right thing finding out so I have time to come to terms with it! I know though that whatever I feel now, I will fall head over heels in love with him!

Plus its probably better for our little boy as he now has a friend to rough and tumble with, and if it had of been a girl it would have been soooo spoilt by everyone! So I think a boy is what we were meant to have, I am trying to come to terms with it, and I will! Its early days but I'm pretty sure there'll be light at the end of the tunnel! 

I am worried though as there is this niggle at the back of my mind saying, it was so early he may have got it wrong..wait until 20wks and get it confirmed! Deep down I know its because I'm hanging on to the hope...but until I've had it confirmed at 20wks I can't help but hang on to that tiny 0.01% chance it is really a girl!! :dohh:

Elle xx


----------



## Roma3

I am exactly the same Elle, at the first gender scan she told me 80% girl and was clinging on to that 20% chance. 

Went back yesterday and she said baby still won't fully show her but she is 95% now it's a girl, so I think it's time to face the fact it is in fact a girl. 
She saw 3 white lines so that's a girl isn't it, no testicles. 

I am not religious but like you say we have been given what we've given for a reason. Perhaps if I had a boy he would give me a nervous breakdown so I was given a little girl instead. Who knows, but I am here for you Elle xxx


----------



## Ms. Shortie

I totally understand. I really wanted a boy for my second and so did DH and even though at 15 weeks the tech was 99.9% sure it was a girl I still keep hoping for the .1% that she'll somehow grow a pair ;). I think having time to mentally come to terms does help rather than be disappointed in the moment. :hugs:


----------



## Mummy2B21

xxx


----------



## pinkribbon

Aw Elle i'm really sorry, I thought you hadn't had the gender confirmed. I hope in time you start to feel better and come round to your boy. :hugs:


----------



## elle1981

Well I am still struggling.... Its been a week now, and i am still so deflated that its a boy. I really thought I would start to feel better, but the truth is..I dont! :dohh:

I had 2 scans 1 at 14+3 and the professor said it was to hard and risky to tell, and he had an excellent potty shot and view. Yet I had one the day after and the consultant said its a boy! Could the consultant be wrong? 
I thought 14 wks might be a bit to early to tell definately. Could he have got it wrong? I am hanging onto the hope that at 20 weeks the baby will be a girl... I am being totally ridiculous and know I just need to stop and accept the fact we are expecting a boy! 
I cant even bring myself to look at boys stuff in shops...or girls now as its so painful! What an ungrateful spoilt brat I am!!! I feel so dreadful, guilty and generally depressed about the whole thing! :cry:

Sorry to moan again...

Elle xxx


----------



## JasperJoe

Hi Elle,

I can say I know exactly how you feel. I have had 3 boys. My 2nd boy passed away aged 11 weeks. So when I became pregnant for the 3rd time I wanted it to be a girl more than anything. I purchased those tests off the internet, in gender etc and got psychic readings, all said girl. I had early gender scan at 16 weeks and no doubt it was another boy. I was so gutted, I tried to hide my emotions from everyone as I know I should be grateful for having another little baby. It took me probably until after my 20 week scan to come to terms with it.

As soon as he was born it all changed, he is adorable and so different to both my other boys. I think I had him for a reason. 

I hope you overcome your feelings quickly. You know your going to love the baby once he is here. 

XXX


----------



## elle1981

JasperJoe said:


> Hi Elle,
> 
> I can say I know exactly how you feel. I have had 3 boys. My 2nd boy passed away aged 11 weeks. So when I became pregnant for the 3rd time I wanted it to be a girl more than anything. I purchased those tests off the internet, in gender etc and got psychic readings, all said girl. I had early gender scan at 16 weeks and no doubt it was another boy. I was so gutted, I tried to hide my emotions from everyone as I know I should be grateful for having another little baby. It took me probably until after my 20 week scan to come to terms with it.
> 
> As soon as he was born it all changed, he is adorable and so different to both my other boys. I think I had him for a reason.
> 
> I hope you overcome your feelings quickly. You know your going to love the baby once he is here.
> 
> XXX

I am so sorry for your loss. That must have been so are to deal with.
I know deep down we are having a boy for a reason..its just taking me a whole lot longer than I imagined to deal with it...I dont feel any better about it now than when I found out a week ago. 

I know with time I will be fine and if I'm not I will be once he arrives and is having a snuggle in my arms! 

Elle xx


----------

